# Returning member ttc naturally



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all! 


I had several rounds of different tx with my ex-husband some years ago (see below) and I have now been trying with my DH for almost 2 years but nothing yet. As far as I know, my initial investigations are all fine and his test came back fine this week (he has 2 kids already so not a massive surprise really) but my GP has been fairly useless - I asked for a referral last January! Every time I have tests done and ask about the referral, they tell me I need more tests they forgot to tell me about! I need my fsh re-doing now. No one has told me it needs to be on day 1-3 of my cycle so that would be another delay if I didn't know better! The only problem is you have to book blood tests in advance where I am so I'm trying to be psychic and book an appointment for when I think AF will start.    


We're not planning on having IVF as I did find it awful when I had it years ago but who knows. It's doubtful we'd get funding anyway because DH has children. But I would like to see if we can find out what the issue is. I suspect my lining is thin as I only bleed for 2 days so I'm doing all the regular stuff, including starting acupuncture next week. 


My job is fairly stressful and long hours so I'm trying to make it a priority to get at least 7 hours of sleep a night. 


I know there are cycle buddy boards for people having tx but I thought it might be nice to have them for people ttc naturally too. I'm not sure whether there would be a demand or whether it's better posting on the existing boards? For me, at least, it would be nice to have that lovely support I used to have during my txs. 


Good luck to anyone trying this month - and try not to stress about Christmas. We're staying in on our own and having pizza for lunch on Christmas Day.   


J x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Jinglebell,

Welcome back to FF!

I am in a similar position. 

I started on clomid to treat PCOS. When that didn't work I had a laparoscopy, which discovered thick adhesions, so they didn't bother with the dye test, they assumed they were blocked and I went straight to IVF. After my failed IVF we decided to actually get them checked with an HSS, and it turned out they were open! They said the procedure may have flushed them out. I also started on Metformin which helped regulate my periods a little. By an amazing stroke of luck I got pregnant the cycle of the HSS. Very sadly that pregnancy ended in miscarriage, but I am now in the strange situation of trying naturally again after IVF treatment. 

Although, despite it being 2 and a half months since the miscarriage, my hormones are still all over the shop and I haven't even ovulated yet. But hopefully we'll be able to crack on with things soon. I'm having cycle monitoring to know when I'm ovulating, but no drugs at the moment. 

Like you I want to try naturally as I am in no rush to jump back into IVF.

x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Franny,


Thanks for your reply. 


So sorry to hear about you mc.      I guess the one positive you can take from the whole experience is that you know it can work, which must be hugely encouraging. 


Thinking about your team advancing you straight to IVF, I do sometimes wonder how many errors of judgement are made in the field of fertility. I realise there are lots of unknowns - infertility is so woefully underresearched - but I hear of so many decisions that have not turned out to be the best ones. With my ex-husband, we were told his sperm analysis was normal so I had test after test after test until someone looked at his results again and realised he was azospermic! During my sister's first cycle of IVF, they gave her someone else's half-used drugs. She didn't realise until she got home and by then the clinic had closed for the weekend and the out of hours number didn't respond. It's just terrible really.


But good luck ttc naturally. IVF really is gruelling, isn't it? I hope you start ovulating soon and have luck in the new year, God knows, 2016 has been pretty awful!


J xx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, I know what you mean about fertility treatment. It felt like my consultants treated IVF as a 'fix all' solution, when for a lot of women it's not. I get so frustrated by the media too, which is full of IVF success stories. Looking back on it now, the fact they didn't bother with a dye test and made a 'presumption' wasn't the best judgement. There is the psychological aspect of someone telling you will only conceive through IVF and also the financial pressure too. I don't think the doctors think too much about that when they fast track people to IVF without really getting to the bottom of the problem. That why it's great you are pushing for investigations. I think the more you know the better. 

That is really shocking what happened to you and your sister. Unfortunately it doesn't surprise me. Some of the admin errors we encountered were awful. We were told the wrong information about our funding, so we thought we had one more cycle paid for than we actually did - we only found out when it came to that last cycle. The stress of it on top of the stress you already feel is horrendous.  

If you want a buddy for your ttc cycles then I am here. I'm doing scans to help tell me when I will ovulate (my cycles are anything from 31 days to 4 months), but apart from that I'm keeping it traditional. I have a scan on thursday to see if there are any dominant follicles, so fingers crossed  

x


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,just thought id recommend a book which covers many fertility problems and what to do about them: making babies by sami s david md and jill blakeway lac,I bought it second hand on ebay.I too think people are not guided well through their fertility problems and told which tests are available to them free or otherwise.Many people like myself go through icsi and all the problems associated with it, when they may not need to as it may be just a small or big fertility problem that could be fixed otherwise but only basic tests are offered if at all when there are many possibilities of fertility problems that are not tested for/people are not made aware of.My daughter is 10 now conceived naturally but ive been trying for another baby since she was one with no success,I have an fsh of 9.8 but I think there may be another problem too stopping conception so I may pay for further tests after my acupuncture has ended.Sometimes it can be a simple as cervical mucus being too thick/acidic or has an infection/kills sperm but you do not know until all tests have been done as many do not show symptoms its all in the book,hope this helps anyone else reading too xx


----------

